# Cockatiel Breeders



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Are there any cockatiel breeders in or around the Basildon area with handreared male birds available??

Thanks!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

For you?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe

OH isnt convinced that we need another bird but im hoping if i come across one and show him he will give in.... he was very attached to Spongebob and i think he would enjoy having a bird again.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

ok we have a breakthrough.

OH has said, yes if i want i can have a MALE cockatiel. as long as it is a male and doesnt start popping eggs out!

I dont want to rush and get one though. If he thinks im rushing into anything he will change his mind. Plus i have to save up to buy everything anyway.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

having no luck finding breeders... does anyone have a male tiel available for sale? Would prefer a hand reared baby but dont mind an older bird if it is very tame.

I am in Basildon!

Thanks!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

These are somewhere baby hand tame cockatiels in Essex | Bird Traderin Essex


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Hawksport

I have not long got back from the petshop where i bought Sponge. There is a lady working there who is handrearing some tiel atm. Im going to ring her tomorrow. (she is the same lady who reared Sponge).

I am in two minds whether to get a tiel or a budgie. I have had a budgie as a child and he was great fun. Im just worried that if i get a tiel i might compare it to Sponge too much. at least a budgie would be totally different. also its apparently possible to tell a budgie's sex while it is very young whereas a tiel it is not so i could end up with another hen which would be a distaster!


----------



## stupot7 (Mar 3, 2010)

is it too cold to put cockatiels outside in an aviary or should i wait a bit


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

if the birds arent used to being outside then I would wait a bit. Hopefully the weather will start to warm up soon!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Put them out at the end of April.
Have you decided on a budgie or cockatiel yet?


----------

